# MotoGP at COTA



## jeph (Apr 25, 2013)

Took TONS of pictures last weekend.  I have just started going through them.  Here are a few selects. Thoughts? Suggestions?

1.



2.



3.



4.



5.



6.


----------



## SCraig (Apr 25, 2013)

Great shots but I don't like the angles in #1, #2, #4, and #6 or the odd crops in #2 and #3.


----------



## runnah (Apr 25, 2013)

It's nice to see Rossi back on the right bike. Sadly I think his glory days are over.


----------



## Rafterman (Apr 25, 2013)

These shots are awesome. Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## UnknownBro (Apr 25, 2013)

I think they look great


----------



## gregtallica (Apr 25, 2013)

I couldn't tell at first if these were shooped or the greatest pans I've ever seen ever.


I actually like the angles on a lot, they're far from "standard." I wouldn't have thought of it. Cool pictures, man


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Apr 25, 2013)

Kick Ass shots and creative ways of adding your logo, kinda like looking for the bunny on the cover of Playboy.


----------



## UnknownBro (Apr 25, 2013)

Fox_Racing_Guy said:


> Kick Ass shots and creative ways of adding your logo, kinda like looking for the bunny on the cover of Playboy.


I didn't even notice there were like that until you said that.


----------



## PropilotBW (Apr 25, 2013)

Very cool shots.  I actually really like 1,2,4,6.  I think they show awesome panning skills and the bikes look like they're going super sonic.


----------



## jeph (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the love guys.  I really do enjoy the angles.  I think that when you look at the images singularly it makes it more interesting then the way it was when it was flat.  Also I was only on one side of the track and I didn't want to make them going down hill so all together they all look the same and not as grabbing.  Does that make sense? I can tell I'm an artist when I have a made up reason for my composition. lol.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 26, 2013)

Outstanding images.  Great use of all the angles.


----------



## R3d (Apr 27, 2013)

I like these a lot.

I'll be there in a few weeks for V8 Supercars.  COTA is an amazing venue!


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Apr 28, 2013)

I like em, angles are different but that's called originality. Great pans. Will you do any other moto gp in the states? I'm pretty sure ill be at Indy not Laguna &#128514;


----------



## ktan7 (Apr 28, 2013)

AMAZING shots! Beautiful quality, sharpness, color and bokeh! Obviously, a professional here


----------



## jeph (Apr 28, 2013)

brian_f2.8 said:


> I like em, angles are different but that's called originality. Great pans. Will you do any other moto gp in the states? I'm pretty sure ill be at Indy not Laguna &#62978;



I plan to be at Laguna!


----------



## ziggy84 (May 13, 2013)

These are REALLY nice! I like the first Marquez picture and the Rossi shot.


----------



## pez (May 13, 2013)

These are awesome! I like the angles a lot- not the usual, same 'ol racing photos. I love MotoGP, as well, but that also means that I've seen countless racing shots. Good job.


----------



## boomer (May 13, 2013)

Nice shots! What lens/camera are you using? I will be at v8 Supercars this weekend as well. Can't wait as I have never been to COTA before


----------



## jeph (May 15, 2013)

Thanks guys! Photos taken with D700 with a 70-200 and TC2III.  I think that I will be attending V8 supercars too!


----------



## boomer (May 15, 2013)

jeph said:


> Thanks guys! Photos taken with D700 with a 70-200 and TC2III.  I think that I will be attending V8 supercars too!



Awesome! Keep an eye out for me. You can't miss me, I'm in a wheelchair and will be holding my D700/D7000 with 70-200mm  I also have a TC-17II. So I think I should be good on reach. 

We're you in the general admission area for all these shots? I just bought general admission tickets for V8 Supercars this weekend.


----------



## jeph (May 16, 2013)

boomer said:


> jeph said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys! Photos taken with D700 with a 70-200 and TC2III.  I think that I will be attending V8 supercars too!
> ...



Yeah all GA.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 16, 2013)

I think they look awesome! Great use of angles on them


----------

